# CBT vs. Medication



## Obliviscendus (Jun 8, 2008)

I've been to two therapists for my SA, The first was very humanist, kinda Rogers-style, and I found that didn't really work at all for me, but the second really put a lot of emphasis on CBT. I liked the CBT approach, but unfortunately I didn't really keep it up after I stopped seeing her. Neither of my therapists were doctors however, and they ever even mentioned the idea of taking any kind of medication for it.
What are people's experiences with these two types of therapies? Does the medication really make a difference? Which did you think had more of an effect?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Obliviscendus 

Its usually seen that a combination of meds and therapy work the best together, though the mechanism of this is not understood. Meds plus therapy worked very well for me - I took effexor and was having CBT.


----------



## Obliviscendus (Jun 8, 2008)

So do you think it'd be worth talking to my GP about possible medications then?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ive heard from many medical sources and doctors that meds & CBT is the best treatment for anxiety/depression


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yes, I heard also a combination of both cbt and medication is the best approach.


----------

